# What is a good meat grinder for feeding raw?



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

OK, so I did it. I have started feeding raw and my dog really seems to be enjoying it. (We are a week into it) The only problem I am having is finding someone who will grind up meat for me. The only local place that will do it will only grind meat that I buy from them and they are pretty proud of their meat.
So, I have decided to purchase a meat grinder so I can just do it myself. I figure I am in this for the long run, so why not? I know that it is pretty messy and time consuming, but I think it is the best option for me.

With that said, what grinder would you recommend? I have looked at a few online and I just don't want to get something that doesn't do a good job. I was considering a Sam Baere SB-810, maybe??? HELP!!!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Why do you want to grind the meat at all? It can be not very good for teeth if done for a long period. 

A good grinder is a Tasin TS 108


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Why do you want to grind the meat at all? It can be not very good for teeth if done for a long period.
> 
> A good grinder is a Tasin TS 108


I was wanting to grind chicken, ect. with the bone and all.

I think they quit making the Tasin TS 108, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't think you will find a grinder that will grind bone. I've talked to the people I get my raw meat from and their grinders are commercial grade and very expensive. You might be able to manage chicken bones but I imagine beef bones will not work. A lot of raw dog food suppliers grind meat - none around you?

I get ground meat because my dogs are SOOO tiny it's the only way to really ensure they get a good bit of everything - meat, bone, organ meat, etc. They also get RMBs to chew on to help keep their teeth clean. I hope you ARE going to provide your dog(s) with a raw meaty bone to chew at least a few times a week for tooth health???


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

You can still find a new Tasin for sale probably. Maybe ebay, amazon or some other store/auction. 

There is another one I almost got, can't think of what it is called. It will take larger pieces, bigger opening to put the meat/bone in. But it was a weaker grinder overall. It'd still work though because there were other people using it.



myminpins said:


> I don't think you will find a grinder that will grind bone. I've talked to the people I get my raw meat from and their grinders are commercial grade and very expensive. You might be able to manage chicken bones but I imagine beef bones will not work. A lot of raw dog food suppliers grind meat - none around you?
> 
> I get ground meat because my dogs are SOOO tiny it's the only way to really ensure they get a good bit of everything - meat, bone, organ meat, etc. They also get RMBs to chew on to help keep their teeth clean. I hope you ARE going to provide your dog(s) with a raw meaty bone to chew at least a few times a week for tooth health???


Oh yeah small dogs guess it might be better. I grind for pups so that makes sense. There just isn't a way for them to eat the bones otherwise. Well some of the grinders do bones although they recommend not to put anything hard such as bones/nuts (like the Tasin says that) but they handle chicken, turkey and rabbit bones. It is true that larger bones from big animals might be a problem but at least they could grind the smaller/softer bones with the meat and just feed boneless beef, pork cuts, ect.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I seen on another website someone was talking about the Sam Baere SP-810
She said she use to use the Tasin and thought this one was as good if not better. Here is a link to youtube video showing someone using if for large pieces of meat and bone in chicken. Looks like it would work and I can get one on ebay for about $120 less than retail. What do you think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHBQUKC0DCQ



myminpins said:


> They also get RMBs to chew on to help keep their teeth clean. I hope you ARE going to provide your dog(s) with a raw meaty bone to chew at least a few times a week for tooth health???


I do feed my dogs raw bones almost everyday. It kind of kills two birds with one stone (so to speak) by giving her something to keep her need to chew taken care of and to take good care of her teeth  !!!

The biggest reason I am wanting to grind up bone and all is to be sure that she is ingesting enough bone. She loves to chew on bones, but she really doesn't eat them, not even small chicken bones.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Angie's Bella said:


> I do feed my dogs raw bones almost everyday. It kind of kills two birds with one stone (so to speak) by giving her something to keep her need to chew taken care of and to take good care of her teeth  !!!
> 
> The biggest reason I am wanting to grind up bone and all is to be sure that she is ingesting enough bone. She loves to chew on bones, but she really doesn't eat them, not even small chicken bones.


Perfect!!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

You might also look at Cabela's. They have a pretty good selection of grinders. I can't imagine that any grinder would go beyond the bones of chickens, rabbits, and the like. It is all about the power of the motor and the durability of the grinding parts. So I would focus on that. I think the Cabela ones are a bit less pricey. But I don't know how they hold up.

I have ground my dogs' food for their chicken meal for a few years. My two older dogs came to us missing many teeth. They can do justice to a chicken wing. But that's a lot of work and there's not enough meat on the wing to make it a real meal. So they get their wings every few days but they also get ground whole chickens for the morning meal every day. By grinding I can also sneak in all the organs I need to balance the diet. So I don't have to mess with measuring out organs on a daily basis. It also works well because we switched our elderly cat to raw and she wanted no part of large pieces of meat.

The "cleaning the teeth" issue is overblown, IMO. For the first year my dogs only got ground meat or boneless muscle meat. I didn't have a good source for recreational chews at the time. And for dogs who previously needed dentals every 6 months, their teeth remained spotless. I believe the dental issue is more a matter of carbs. Raw dogs rarely get carbs. But kibble is loaded with it. Carbs break down into sugars, that feed the bacteria, that form the plaque. Although my dogs now get some recreational bones, the older ones are not big chewers. And after a few years I have just now scaled their canines for the first time, and it was pretty minor build up.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

briteday said:


> The "cleaning the teeth" issue is overblown, IMO. For the first year my dogs only got ground meat or boneless muscle meat. I didn't have a good source for recreational chews at the time. And for dogs who previously needed dentals every 6 months, their teeth remained spotless. I believe the dental issue is more a matter of carbs. Raw dogs rarely get carbs. But kibble is loaded with it. Carbs break down into sugars, that feed the bacteria, that form the plaque. Although my dogs now get some recreational bones, the older ones are not big chewers. And after a few years I have just now scaled their canines for the first time, and it was pretty minor build up.


Exactly. RMBs are a LOT more important to kibble fed dogs than raw fed dogs. My dogs' teeth aren't perfectly clean - I have to clean them - and they eat RMBs every day. Maybe if they ate whole prey only their teeth would be better but they get kibble and other such nasty things as treats at times and that really messes up their teeth


----------

